# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Как обойти защиту StarForce FrontLine 4.0?

## heart

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как обойти защиту StarForce FrontLine 4.0 (именно эта программа указана на задней обложке диска как защищающая)? Диск 2007 года. Пробовал Alcohol 120% 2.0.1 Build 2033 Trial, Daemon Tools PRO Advanced 4.41.0315.0262 RePack by CTYDEHT [2011].

----------


## zveroyacher

не покупать диски с такой защитой.

----------


## Serzhik

> не покупать диски с такой защитой.


А умнее ничего не придумал?

----------

